
Oscilloscope Music (2016) [video] - feross
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19jv0HM92kw
======
jackewiehose
Here is the guy explaining what he did:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7J-WrS9ou0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7J-WrS9ou0)

(I wanted to share this because unfortunately youtube's recommendation-system
is completely broken by now)

~~~
dijksterhuis
I miss the late 00s early 10s YouTube recommendation system. I reckon there
was more graph theory based on actual videos watched.

------
geden
Electronic producer Clark had a couple of music videos from 2014 utilising
similar oscilloscope effects generated from sound (though not the music in the
video).

Super Scope [https://youtu.be/TKYrwuxLZtY](https://youtu.be/TKYrwuxLZtY)

Riff Through The Fog
[https://youtu.be/efnsrLg03e4](https://youtu.be/efnsrLg03e4)

------
dang
Thread from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17311506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17311506)

2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8510094](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8510094)

A 2015 article: [https://spectrum.ieee.org/consumer-
electronics/audiovideo/je...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/consumer-
electronics/audiovideo/jerobeam-fendersons-trippy-oscilloscope-music)

------
goodmachine
From the grandparents of scope art, Woody & Steina Vasulka in 1978

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgzZM8Hy1ZA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgzZM8Hy1ZA)

------
jongold
Here's a version rendering on an oscilloscope with MIDI controllers from a
festival I was at this past weekend :)

Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u73bvoJIqME&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u73bvoJIqME&feature=youtu.be)
PDF:
[http://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/fa063d_2dc3bfc9c3004b358afd114...](http://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/fa063d_2dc3bfc9c3004b358afd11499f50d0b4.pdf)

------
swayvil
this is great!

Here's a similar thing :
[https://vimeo.com/308956882](https://vimeo.com/308956882)

------
mxxx
If you dig this kind of thing check out the work of Robin Fox. Cool stuff.

